# Best thing you ever ate?



## baking fool (Mar 28, 2010)

I think the Food Network is making a show about this, so what's the best thing you ever ate? (or cooked/baked/etc?)


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 28, 2010)

I cannot name one dish that so dominates my gastronomic adventures (neither can those chefs, really), but in the spirit of the game: warm crusty sourdough bread with Stilton and a ripe beefsteak tomato, perhaps a  drizzle of good balsamic and maybe a slice of double smoked bacon. Glass of Malbec or Carmenere.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 28, 2010)

They have modified their approach to make it the best thing... in a specific category.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 28, 2010)

Perhaps not necessarily the best, but the most memorable:

As a teenager, a high school lover and I were in San Fransisco on Fisherman's Wharf. We bought a wheel of warm, freshly baked, pre-scored sourdough bread and a pound of freshly steamed prawns in a paper bag from a street vendor. A bite of sour dough followed by a bite of prawn while watching the Sea Lions play, smelling the salt air, having to stay close in order to keep the wind and chill away, and being very much in love was absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 28, 2010)

Seafood Category: ~~~  Raw Oysters at The Ranchero In of all places, Clarksdale Ms. in the Mississippi Delta. I had ordered the KC Strip Special and the owner's daughter/owner ask me if I liked raw oysters..."Yep, Sure do"! ...We just got in a shipment from Abbyville (Louisiana) would you like to try them?..."Yep! Sure would"!...Bring me a 1/2 Dz....After the fourth oyster, I asked the daughter if I could cancel the KC Special and order more oysters..."Yep, sure can"...3 1/2 dozen later I left a happy camper...Ice cold, very plump and briney...Awesome. Never before nor since have I eaten Oysters that were that good!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 28, 2010)

The very first chocolate truffle.  I was working in a bakery and the owner/baker decided to make his own truffles and sell them.  I watched the entire process and at the end he gave me one truffle to taste...it was heaven and I've been trying to get back there ever since, flavor-wise.


----------



## Constance (Mar 28, 2010)

Right now, it's carrot cake.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 28, 2010)

my mom's eagle brand milk, lemon pie. all that creamy goodness. i make them but not as good as mom.


----------



## mollyanne (Mar 29, 2010)

Seafood Category ~~~ Pure unadulterated Maine Lobster...then drowned in lemon butter  . Must be cooked so it's tender and juicy. There's nothing worse than tough, dry, expensive Lobster. 

Accompany this with a fabulous white wine like a 2007 French Pouilly Fuisse by Louis Jadot. It says "White Burgundy" on the label which sounds like a contradiction in terms to me. I've heard it referred to as a Chardonnay also.


----------



## vagriller (Mar 29, 2010)

Beef Tenderloin from Sonoma Wine Bar & Bistro in Va Beach. So tender I could have cut it with a cardboard knife!


----------



## mexican mama (Mar 29, 2010)

*tamales*

Had the most amazing Coco Tamales last night...it was chewy and sweet perfect as an after dinner course


----------



## jennyblckrckr (Mar 29, 2010)

grandmas apple pie


----------



## Chopstix (Mar 29, 2010)

Just as  fresh oysters were to Anthony Bourdain and Sole Meuniere was to Julia Child, the meal that was my epiphany to refined food was an unforgettable dinner of French onion soup and herb-encrusted rack of lamb at the Le Meridien Hotel in New York back in the mid-1990's.


----------



## Laury (Mar 29, 2010)

Foie Gras in Paris.  Heaven.


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 29, 2010)

This is a question that is very hard to answer.. So much is dependent on circumstances, desires at the time.  

We caught, cooked and ate some shrimp in South Carolina that were just unbelievably good.. 

Many years ago, Chinatown, Chicago at King Wah's I had these rib tips in garlic sauce.. The sauce was so good everyone at the table was spooning it onto their plates. 

Pork loin cooked on hot coals when camping.. man that's 'good eats'....  

A small town bar here in Indiana serves unbelievably good steaks!  
It's all in the mood and location...  I wouldn't put one above the other.


----------



## baking fool (Mar 29, 2010)

best fried food is on right now. what is everyone's favourite fried food? is there anything better than a deep-fried dill pickle?


----------



## MoodyBlueFoodie (Mar 29, 2010)

pizza in hessen germany and chinese ribs while in houston


----------



## sarah (Mar 30, 2010)

deep fried spicy red snapper from a little retaurant in cleveland ohio....
a frozen(not baked)lemon cheese cake topped with melted milk chocolate from a local bakery...


----------



## A cup of tea (Mar 30, 2010)

Summer squash salad with candied pine nuts, sliced fluke with pickled pearl onion, and steamed pork buns from Momofuku in NYC. The flavour combinations were amazing, I was completely blown away. I think it was then I became a devoted foodie!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 30, 2010)

Omigosh!  There have been sooooo many "best" things I've eaten that I can't say only ONE.

However, I would have to say that my introduction to some of the most awesome gourmet food would have to have been when my father took me to the Blue Room in the Roosevelt Hotel in New Orleans when I was 13.

The dining room was like a movie set and I felt like a queen when we were seated at a beautifully draped table that was set with beautiful china, glassware and silverware...even a few fresh flowers.

I can remember like it was yesterday what I had:

     tiny roasted Cornish game hen with wild rice stuffing
     green beans almondine

I'd never seen anything so amazing in my young life and I was in heaven when I took my first taste of the tender, sweet little bird.

My daddy loved good food and guided my menu choice that night.  I've always had a special place in my cooking repertoire and my heart for Cornish game hens.

Sadly, my daddy died when I was 24, but that memory is still crystal clear and as sweet as the little hen was.


----------



## mollyanne (Mar 30, 2010)

What an endearing story that is, Katie E. Your Dad sounds like he was a wonderfully doting father who understood the importance of quality time.
Atmosphere and good company sure adds to the experience of "best thing we've ever eaten" doesn't it?


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 30, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> Accompany this with a fabulous white wine like a 2007 French Pouilly Fuisse by Louis Jadot. It says "White Burgundy" on the label which sounds like a contradiction in terms to me. I've heard it referred to as a Chardonnay also.


 
Mollyanne:  All white Burgundy wine IS Chardonnay.  Pouilly-Fuisse is the name of two towns (close to each other) in the Burgundy region of France. Wines in France traditionally take the name of the place where the grapes are grown. So this wine you like -- and it is good, although not extraordinary -- is all the things it says on the label. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 30, 2010)

Impossible to name just one food, or one dish.  "Ever" is a very long time.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 30, 2010)

Like so many others here, I could never name just one thing as the best I've ever eaten. I can say though, that my most memorable meals were, the food spread that I had at the Pagsanjan Falls Resort in the Phillipines, the spaghetti with meat sauce that I had at great Lakes Naval Air Station, Great Lakes Illinois (the first time I had spaghetti sauce with basil and oregano in it, my stepfather didn't like spicy foods), my first slice of deep-dish pizza from Square Pan Pizza in San Diego, Ca (the first thick crust pizza I'd ever seen or tasted), the fried ice cream served at Carlos & Totos in Barstow, Ca., my first batch of home made spring rolls, the cinnamon rolls (sticky buns) recipe that I put in here last week under the title - incredible pastry dough, or something like that, the bone-in rib eye steaks purchaced from Iowa Meat Farms outlet stores in San Diego area, Carne Asada Burritoes from La Cotija in El Cajon, Ca., A&W Root beer, Cher-Made brand hot dogs, and the first bite of savory bread dressing stuffed rouladden that was given me by a kind subscriber to Grit Newspaper on a cold and rainy November evening when I was abotu 12 years old. Oh, and who can forget brook trout, caught, cleaned, dredged in flour, and cooked the same day with my dad in a cast iron skillet, not to mention the fish feeds we had when me, my dad, & my grandpa would go to our favorite trout streams and come home with a mess of trout, or smelt in the spring.

I could go on, but why? And I haven't even touched deserts, or my Mom's cooking yet.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## velochic (Mar 31, 2010)

Memorable meals are memorable not always just for the food.  Often the setting/company makes the food taste much better than it might someplace else.  Living and traveling all over the world, I've had many "best things" to eat. Here are some of my best.

- A delicious escalope de veau at a French restaurant in Montréal (the romantic evening my dd came into being... sorry if TMI)
- an outstanding 4-cheese pizza in a cafe in France (the first time my mother visited us when we were living abroad)
- a delicious veggie sandwich in an outdoor cafe in Munich (shared with my then 3yo little girl who discovered she loves arugula)
- a great lasagne in an Italian restaurant in Chicago (just an awesome restaurant)
- frogs legs at the teeny, tiny hole-in-the-wall diner in the town where my dad was born (with my dad and with my dd, then 5, falling in love with frogs legs)
- mussels in Brussels... need I say more?
- the creamy basil pasta in my hometown (on a lakefront restaurant with a gorgeous view)
- filet, grilled at home, with béarnaise sauce, eaten on the back deck with my family.

I could go on and on, probably. I think there's much more to "the best thing ever" than just the food.  Food just helps us make memories... and that is the important part.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 31, 2010)

My mothers German Potato Salad.


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 31, 2010)

Freshly made bread in Egypt with amazing baba ganoush
Amazing parathas filled with delish fillings (potatoes, cheese, spinach and the list goes on) in Mumbai, India at this restaurant that's called Only Parathas (the menu is almost like a book)
Pizza in Rome
Pear and chocolate sorbet I ate at Mint Leaf restaurant in London
Really good hand made pot stickers at Hakkasen restaurant (Alan Yu is the chef) in London
Chicago style stuffed crust pizza at Lou Malinatis
Chicago style hot dog at Jimmy's a joint in the city served with the greasiest fries, I still crave it at times
Greektown Gryos in greektown chicago
Beignets at Grand Luxe cafe on Michigan Avenue, Chicago - They prepare it fresh and serve it with three dipping sauces 
Sour dough bread bowl with steaming clam chowder in San Francisco
Potbelly's Sandwiches - I really do like these and so do my kids
Diner type food that I used to eat 20+ years ago in Georgia - Greasy macaroni, sweet corn, fried okra, biscuits, strawberry shortcake. I don't eat that now but I have vivid memories of how it tasted and it's nostalgic

I have been to many high end restaurants but sometimes it's the unexpected simple things I like much better than super gourmet experiences.


----------



## marigeorge (Mar 31, 2010)

Seafood! I love fried whole-bellied clams...glad I don't live in New England any longer where I could get them all the time...couldn't be real healthy eating them all the time.


----------



## baking fool (Apr 12, 2010)

what's the best thing made with bacon? anything better than a homemade egg mcmuffin with a real fried egg & back bacon (because it's the right size & shape) & cheddar?


----------



## kadesma (Apr 13, 2010)

Learning how and then producing my own homemade Ravioli and gravey..Tons of work but oh so delish. Learning how to make all the things my DH loves and it was not easy my m-i-l did not want to give me the recipes, I got a lot of pinch if this handfull of that. So, I remembered my dad's old saw, that there was more than one way to skin a cat. So I set out and did just that,,Like pulling teeth it was but I did, it.
kades


----------



## vagriller (Apr 13, 2010)

baking fool said:


> what's the best thing made with bacon? anything better than a homemade egg mcmuffin with a real fried egg & back bacon (because it's the right size & shape) & cheddar?



I had ham, egg, and swiss biscuits yesterday. I usually do them in the microwave and they are great! When using  biscuits or english muffins I cook the egg in a coffee cup. Bread or bagel I use the small ramakins.


----------



## BigAL (Apr 13, 2010)

It's all good.

It would be easier to name my "WOW" foods.  First, that I can remember, is smoked brisket so tender it had to be cut in 1/2" thick slices.  Had to do w/the challenge of getting it right, too.  

The latest, and possibly the greatest, was the fresh crawfish boil we did last friday.  It was fun to do, tasted fantastic, and was fun to eat w/the kids.  Food is more of an event for me, that is what makes it even better.  Cooking and eating the best food in the world wouldn't be as good as just a plain burger off the grill w/family(inlaws not incl ) and friends.

Great thread to read.  Very interesting.


----------



## Hoot (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree that circumstances are the key.
 I have had a stew made with potatoes, onions and dried beef in the woods in a primitive camp that was amazing. 
There is an oyster bar outside of Elizabeth City that serves some of the best shrimp I ever ate.
 The first smoked standing rib roast that my wife and I prepared together was darn near sinful. 
The key to all of these and more is the company of family and friends.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 13, 2010)

baking fool said:


> what's the best thing made with bacon? anything better than a homemade egg mcmuffin with a real fried egg & back bacon (because it's the right size & shape) & cheddar?


 
Well, imho, the best thing made with bacon is an Avocado BLT on toasted whole grain bread.  But that's just me....  (oh, and I need homemade mayo on that.  )


----------



## baking fool (Apr 13, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Well, imho, the best thing made with bacon is an Avocado BLT on toasted whole grain bread. But that's just me.... (oh, and I need homemade mayo on that.  )


 
iron chef judges think so too! (except for the avocado):
[youtube]zNaz9xxKIJQ[/youtube]


----------



## baking fool (Apr 19, 2010)

what's the best sugar rush?


----------



## spork (Apr 19, 2010)

a lunar-year multi-course banquet with LA and Asian bureaucrats.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 20, 2010)

As others have stated, "Best Thing You Ever Ate" is really impossible.  Because the "Best Thing You Ever Ate" is nearly always going to be the "best thing" at that particular time. 

This could be your mom's mac & cheese, some special fresher-than-fresh sushi,  perfect burgers at a barbecue, clams opened & enjoyed on the beach. .  .  . you get the idea.

Over the years (& I ain't a spring chicken anymore), I've enjoyed many "bests", but if I had to pick a restaurant meal - & I've had dozens that I've drooled over - one that frequently comes to mind is a rabbit & duck braise that I had at our local "The Rail Stop" restaurant in The Plains, Virginia, back when it was still the original "Rail Stop" - meaning before actor Robert Duvall got involved with it (an interesting & semi-tawdry story in itself - lol!) & then sold it back to the original chef.  Somehow the food never found its way back to its original glory.

Anyway, back in its heyday, hubby & I stopped in there for dinner on a cool & absolutely perfect fall evening.  The place was packed with locals, including many still in riding togs from the morning's hunt.

I enjoyed a lovely local wine while awaiting what turned out to be an absolute poem of a dish - a nice quarter of rabbit & a nice quarter of duck, braised to perfection in a red wine sauce along with some beautifully turned baby turnips & carrots.  The whole lot served on a bed of creamy & nicely seasoned cheese grits.  Southern country cuisine at its very best.  I've yet to come across a meal like that again.


----------



## fnorrisnielson (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm.   Let's see.  Well, beef stroganoff has to be close to the top of my list.  Quiche Lorraine would be, too.  Crab cakes.  BLT.  And I would have to add trout almondine.  Lamb shanks braised in rosemary, wine and balsamic vinegar.  Dang.  I just got hungry all of a sudden.  Excuse me . . . .


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 20, 2010)

Best Sugar Rush?  Death By Chocolate, absolutely!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 20, 2010)

If you start "THINKING" about it, this is an impossible question to answer.  However what sprang into my mind first the moment I saw the question, was the tiny wild strawberries we picked while trekking in the italian alps, we had to restrain ourselves from gobbling up all of them on the spot but try to take some back home.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Apr 20, 2010)

I am also at a loss for the best thing I ever ate,as there are so many... However there is one thing that brings back very fond memories.

When I lived on long island, in new york, there was a place called Peters clam bar and after going to the beach we would go and down dozens of icy cold clams on the half shell, along with dozens of heinikiens... OH the memories!!!


----------



## Max Sutton (Apr 20, 2010)

*"The Rice Table"*

There's one meal that I ate at an *Indonesian* restaurant in San Francisco many years ago that sticks in my memory as extra special. It was called *"The Rice Table"* and consisted of many dishes. When I finished eating I said to the others at my table this is what I would love to have as _my last meal_ before I die a peaceful death in my old age.


----------



## aydenx (Apr 21, 2010)

I vote for carrot cake, made only by my mother.


----------



## Claire (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree that best meals often have more to do with occasion and setting than the food itself (although if the food is awful, it can undo everything else; if the food is super, if you're miserable when you eat it it isn't going to work either).  One stellar moment was when I was maybe 11 years old.  We were at a theater near Garmisch, I think.  The Casa Carioca.  At the time it was where Western European ice skating stars would perform.  Us girls (I have 3 sisters) got dressed up and went to see the show.  They had a dance floor that slid over the ice, and believe me, seeing my parents dance was always a pleasure, they were so darned good (still are).  But the meal?  Daddy just ordered a huge platter of cheese.  Many, many kinds of cheese.  It all seemed so elegant.  I still regularly buy different kinds of cheese from my local gourmet store, trying something new once in awhile, and husband and I eat a meal of cheese, bread, maybe some salami or pate, and a bottle of champagne.  But I always remember that magical night when I was 11 or so ....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 21, 2010)

Claire said:


> I agree that best meals often have more to do with occasion and setting than the food itself...But I always remember that magical night when I was 11 or so ....


 
So true, Claire.  When I was little nothing was so elegant and tasty as the Cottage Cheese stuffed Tomato when my parents took us out to the Holiday Inn for dinner.  I still enjoy eating this, but that first one with all of us dressed up and sitting in a real restaurant was tops.  Mostly we just went to the pizza parlor...and that was the best in it's own right.


----------



## 2day2eat (Apr 22, 2010)

Well i live in Spain and here are a lot of good restaurants but i was in Bulli 3 years ago and taste smoke's foam ... god this man is so crazy LOL


----------



## baking fool (Apr 26, 2010)

best pizza this week. what's everybody's favourite? i have trouble picking one. sometimes i like a simple cracker-thin scorched margherita & sometimes i like something from the local 2 for 1.


----------



## hougie (Apr 27, 2010)

*Best memories*

Amazing how one can remember exactly where you were/whom with when you had your "best ever". I asked my wife and daughter (10 yr old):

Wife: 1. spinach, ricotta ravioli in Florence
2. artichokes in Chianti

Daughter 1. Mom's "red pasta"
2. Dad's Norwegian Salmon with mozarella and olives in puff pastry


----------



## Joshatdot (May 14, 2010)

Freshly caught Dungeness crab cooked in Sea water ... *licks lips* Oh the crab butter


----------



## mollyanne (May 14, 2010)

BigAL said:


> Food is more of an event for me, that is what makes it even better. Cooking and eating the best food in the world wouldn't be as good as just a plain burger off the grill w/family(inlaws not incl ) and friends.


You must have the secret for grilling great burgers then because I've never had a burger from a grill that was THAT great. They're usually dry instead of juicy...and you have to drown them in ketchup, mustard, mayo, tomato, pickle, cheese, special sauce, etc. etc. to make them edible


----------



## Joshatdot (May 14, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> You must have the secret for grilling great burgers then because I've never had a burger from a grill that was THAT great. They're usually dry instead of juicy...and you have to drown them in ketchup, mustard, mayo, tomato, pickle, cheese, special sauce, etc. etc. to make them edible


Man, I feel sorry for you.  Sure at first when I was grillin burgers, they didnt come out right.  But now I make them practically perfect, just need to mind the temp, and cook them evenly on each side.  Time depends on temp of grill, thickness of patties & fat content.


----------



## mollyanne (May 14, 2010)

I knew I shot myself in the foot with that comment when I made it cuz I know you guyz love your burgers.  Thanks for the tips Josh. I also read once somewhere that you can't keep flippin' em...just once on each side. Maybe that's where I've gone wrong.


----------



## niquejim (May 14, 2010)

It's a 3-way toss up between 
1) the 7 course tasting menu dinner at "Victoria and Albert's" in the Grand Floridian Hotel
2) my fresh homemade Neapolitan style pizza
3) my fresh ground, cooked rare, brisket/sirloin/short ribs blend burgers topped with queso blanco, caramelized onions, mushrooms, roasted poblanos and slices of fresh avocado


----------



## SweetTeboho (May 14, 2010)

I'm on a low cal diet right now so EVERYTHING I've ever eaten is the best thing I ever ate!  

But there was this firecracker seafood taquitos that was out of this world.  It was in Corpus Christi, they were awesome!

I want some now


----------



## tlbrooks (May 14, 2010)

Avgolemono soup from a small Greek restaurant in Victoria BC called _*Periklis. *_


----------



## niquejim (May 14, 2010)

niquejim said:


> 2) my fresh homemade Neapolitan style pizza


 
Tried the pizza at a new shop today. While it is better than anywhere else around, my daughter summed it up best. "The crust is bland and not as good as yours, thanks for ruining all other pizza Dad!"...I have to say that that made my day


----------



## Kathleen (May 14, 2010)

*No Contest...*

My grandmother's stuffed green peppers made with all fresh ingredients from her garden.

~Kathleen


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 14, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> My grandmother's stuffed green peppers made with all fresh ingredients from her garden.
> 
> ~Kathleen



Lordy what did she put in her peppers cause there isn't to much from the garden itself aside from the peppers that go in them, unless it's all veggie??? What was her secret??


----------



## Kathleen (May 16, 2010)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Lordy what did she put in her peppers cause there isn't to much from the garden itself aside from the peppers that go in them, unless it's all veggie??? What was her secret??



Not all veggie, but the peppers came from the garden as did the onions and tomatoes.  She would occasionally add a bit of garlic from the garden.  As for the rest, it was ground chuck, chili powder, pepper and salt, and a bit of cooked rice.  

To round out the meal, we had fresh corn on the cob, string beans, fresh tomatoes and cucumbers, and some small green onions.  All right from the garden.


----------



## Ardiva (May 16, 2010)

Shrimp Scampi! Yummy!!!!!!!


----------



## CookLikeJulia (May 17, 2010)

Wow this is a tough question. It's very hard to choose, but I think it was this beef dish that was served during my cousin's wedding in one of the finest hotels in the area...it was so tender I feel like I was in heaven. And the sauce, man it was so good. I will never forget that. No wonder it's a very expensive hotel.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 17, 2010)

Ok!  I've got it.  It was a rouladen that was served to me by an elderly couple when I was a mere 12 years of age.  I sold Grit Newspaper at the time and made a nickle profit from every paper sold.  I sold 40 papers in a 4 mile route, every Friday, rain, shine, snow, or heat.  I walked the entire route.  I was at the end of the last mile, and only had one more paper to give to a sucscriber on a cold, November evening jsut outside of Sault Ste. Marie, MI, on the Canada border.  It was about 35' F outside with sleet, alternating with a wet drizzle coming down.  I was cold and tired.  This last house was home to an elderly couple who were just sitting down to dinner when I knocked on their door.  They invited me in to warm up a bit before walking home.  To my suprise, they invited me to share their meal.  It was some kind of beef steak, flat and bone-free, probably a flank or skirt steak, I was too young to know about such things yet, that was rolled around a wonderfully savory bread dressing, flavored with sage, salt, pepper, and all the flavorings of a great Thanksgiving Day turkey stuffing, though it was in the beef roast.  The meat was tender, well seasoned, moist, and covered with gravy.  There were mashed potatoes on the side and I can't remember the vegetable.  I gratefully accepted the offering and filled my young belly.  I was humbled by these people, who accept for buying Grit from me, were complete strangers.  They shared their meal with me, a skinny kid who sold them a paper for 50 cents.

I will always remember that meal because of the kind people who shared it with me 43 years ago.  I never did learn their names.  But they have a special place in my heart.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jessicafox (May 18, 2010)

My mom chocolate cake.


----------



## mollyanne (May 18, 2010)

GoodweedOfTheNorth...that was such an endearing story that was a joy to read. What a special memory.


----------



## ChefJune (May 18, 2010)

> It was some kind of beef steak, flat and bone-free, probably a flank or skirt steak, I was too young to know about such things yet, that was rolled around a wonderfully savory bread dressing, flavored with sage, salt, pepper, and all the flavorings of a great Thanksgiving Day turkey stuffing, though it was in the beef roast. The meat was tender, well seasoned, moist, and covered with gravy. There were mashed potatoes on the side


goodweed, there used to be a restaurant in chicago called Little Bucharest that served a dish like that. It was called Schwarzwalder Rouladen. I remember ordering it and when it came it was SO gigantic that I couldn't even eat one quarter of it. I think we ate it for dinner for at least two additional nights.  It was delicious.


----------



## lovetomangia (May 18, 2010)

my grandma's homemade lasagna, simply the best


----------



## stikinecook (May 18, 2010)

The best and most amazing thing I ever ate was a proper french peppercorn steak that was done in the pan with demi-glaze, peppercorns, flambe in brandy and finished with whipping cream......*drools* done a little rare, it was...amazing... !!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 20, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> goodweed, there used to be a restaurant in chicago called Little Bucharest that served a dish like that. It was called Schwarzwalder Rouladen. I remember ordering it and when it came it was SO gigantic that I couldn't even eat one quarter of it. I think we ate it for dinner for at least two additional nights.  It was delicious.



MollyAnne and Chef June;  People like that shaped my life.  I tried to take those values with me into adulthood rather than the examples of selfish people.  When we do things for others, we never know what effect it will have on those people.  I mean, look at me.  the kindness showed to me helped shape me into who I am, and gave me an example to give to my own children, and to others.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

